
Check what people in your nearby area are tweeting and where? - karan_dev
http://whatsupneighbors.herokuapp.com/
======
karan_dev
This web app lets you to see the location of people in your nearby area and
what they have tweeted recently. Though originally the idea was not mine, But
i was interested in building this, so here it is. Spending time in this
project was worth. Feedbacks are welcome. :)

